# Which other forums?



## MikeG. (29 Oct 2009)

Just out of sheer curiosity, and as a bit of a survey of other people's varied interests......who would like to share with us any other forums they might belong to? Names aren't necessary, if you dont want.....just an idea of the subject matter.

I'll start by mentioning an Overlander's forum based in South Africa where I indulge in chat about my passion for travelling in the African bush.

Mike


----------



## Steve Jones (29 Oct 2009)

Interesting thread Mike, I mainly visit http://www.ukweatherworld.co.uk/ especially when there's a few thunderstorms in the region. I also visit numerous aviation forums as well.

Steve


----------



## Chris Knight (29 Oct 2009)

I am a passionate motorcyclist and have been since the age of 14. Those that know me will know that is a while ago..

I like best "adventure biking" - riding in faraway place on rough roads or no roads, so one of my favourite forums is http://www.advrider.com/

For Mike who likes Africa, this is a special - wonderful ride report about some South Africans going to Angola and back

http://www.advrider.com/forums/showthread.php?t=269251

Their way back took them along the Skeleton coast - a terrifying journey.


----------



## woody67 (29 Oct 2009)

Mainly, in fact, _only_ this one - http://www.pistonheads.com/

Sadly, I rarely post as they aren't the friendliest, polite or knowledgable bunch; VERY unlike UKW  

I've posted a couple of times on serious subjects only to recieve replies such as "....so how big are your wifes........." You get the idea. :evil: :roll: 

Thanks

Mark


----------



## Digit (29 Oct 2009)

This one of course, two archaeological fora, one wildlife one and a political one that I left are two days plus occasional visits to biker fora.

Roy.


----------



## DeanN (29 Oct 2009)

A couple of DIY forums, another woodworking site, and several airgun related.


----------



## wizer (29 Oct 2009)

The only other forum I post regularly on is The Wood Whisperer Community. No other 'subjects' I used to post on the Grow Your Own forum for a bit when I had my allotment. Years ago I was a regular on a 'digital' forum which eas all about games, technology, etc.


----------



## big soft moose (29 Oct 2009)

I'm a regular (and almost founder member) onwild about britain (wildlife) to which ive introduced several other folk from here. I also used to go on big shout - an underground dance music site run my a freind of a freind but they had server problems and folded 

plus i maintain a covert presence (several different user names and IP addreses) on partyvibe - the ravers website - not because i want to get trashed on ketamine and throw shapes in the countryside - but because its part of my job to try and stop them raving on the ridgeway and it never hurts to understand the oposition.


----------



## paininthe (29 Oct 2009)

As wizer a few of the digital forums in the earlier days, now wristwatches are my thing, oh and urban75


----------



## MikeG. (29 Oct 2009)

waterhead37":gro5utdk said:


> For Mike who likes Africa, this is a special - wonderful ride report about some South Africans going to Angola and back



I've just spent the last hour reading that fantastic thread. I know Namibia and the Skeleton Coast fairly well, but haven't been to Angola. What a great bit of internet writing & photo diary that was........it makes me slightly less annoyed about the fuel risks they ran. Brilliant!


----------



## Dibs-h (29 Oct 2009)

A couple of car forums dedicated to a classic BMW.


----------



## Ironballs (29 Oct 2009)

Used to post on a mountain biking forum and the Fiat Coupe Forum when I had one (it pays to know what that rattle and squeak is).

Paininthe - what watch forums are of interest? Might enjoy a browse as I do like my watches and can't resist buying another every now and then. Some day I will develop a branch of man maths that justifies the purchase of an IWC


----------



## Dibs-h (29 Oct 2009)

Ironballs":266ys9gz said:


> Used to post on a mountain biking forum and the Fiat Coupe Forum when I had one (it pays to know what that rattle and squeak is).
> 
> Paininthe - what watch forums are of interest? Might enjoy a browse as I do like my watches and can't resist buying another every now and then. Some day I will develop a branch of man maths that justifies the purchase of an IWC



I'd buy a Rolex Submariner - If I hadn't bought the bloody Omega (amongst other things). Mind you when I sell all the building gear - you never know :wink: 

But then I only ever wear 1 and don't do anything with the others! So maybe no Rolex. Tools instead! Man can never have enough tools! 8)


----------



## Peter T (29 Oct 2009)

I have a hilux pickup so I belong to a couple of related forums -

http://www.hpoc.co.uk and http://www.elite4x4.co.uk

I also look at some of the BMW forums but I haven't been there for a while.


----------



## wizer (29 Oct 2009)

Mike Garnham":18kdntle said:


> waterhead37":18kdntle said:
> 
> 
> > For Mike who likes Africa, this is a special - wonderful ride report about some South Africans going to Angola and back
> ...



I've been working my through it all night. It's fascinating. Completely alien concept to me. I don't know how they can ride those bikes with such big b*llocks?? :shock: :lol:


----------



## RobertMP (29 Oct 2009)

I've been a moderator on http://www.talkphotography.co.uk/ for a couple of years now and a member since not long after it started. Landscapes picture sharing section and tutorials are my main areas. So I spend a lot of time there.

Different subject but there can be similar squabbles to here. Likely to be about lenses or camera brands instead of chisels  Considering that is is a fair bit larger than here the level of arguments is quite low and, as here, there are plenty of helpful people giving advice.

I know there are other woodwork related forums but I don't view or use any other than UKW.


----------



## wizer (29 Oct 2009)

I used to post regularly on 'the other side', as well as Sawmill Creek, Eurekazone and the oz ubeaut forums. But one's enough. It's all the same. Like buying every single mag on the rack each month. I gave up doing that tool.


----------



## Oryxdesign (29 Oct 2009)

Dibs-h":2jx8avvc said:


> A couple of car forums dedicated to a classic BMW.



Not a teezer? My friend races one in classic touring cars.


----------



## Dibs-h (29 Oct 2009)

Oryxdesign":4609ieud said:


> Dibs-h":4609ieud said:
> 
> 
> > A couple of car forums dedicated to a classic BMW.
> ...



What's teezer?


----------



## Oryxdesign (29 Oct 2009)

2002Ti


----------



## Dibs-h (29 Oct 2009)

Oryxdesign":1ookefhc said:


> 2002Ti



Nah - a little bit later. E30 M3.


----------



## kityuser (30 Oct 2009)

I read (only) macrumors, normally chuckling whilst doing so.
Various technology forums..... and sad as it is "work" related "deepchip" which is all about ASIC/fpga design.

sadly most of the time... time is not on my side, and thus woodworking takes a back seat.



oh and collecting bits to make a junkyard jet, so I often read homemade jet sites/forums

Steve


----------



## paininthe (30 Oct 2009)

Ironballs":133n02fe said:


> Paininthe - what watch forums are of interest? Might enjoy a browse as I do like my watches and can't resist buying another every now and then. Some day I will develop a branch of man maths that justifies the purchase of an IWC



http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?act=idx

A warning though, it can make you want. Amongst others I collect Omegas, it is dangerous.


----------



## tekno.mage (30 Oct 2009)

I read and sometimes post on the Wild About Britain forum mentioned by Big Soft Moose. I also read some other woodworking forums. I use several Apple Mac technical forums and also occasionally use other technical forums (vintage audio, studio audio, digital photography etc) - usually if I'm intending to buy new equipment or have a problem with existing equipment. I was a brief visitor to the Subaru Forester forum when my partner & I bought a secondhand Forester.

I prefer to use moderated forums, and don't hang about if the other members are not friendly, polite and knowledgable! Luckily this has proved to be the case in most of the technical forums I ever used.

tekno.mage


----------



## Daven (30 Oct 2009)

Don't laugh - but I use a forum for the ford scorpio - the 'frogeye' one!

They only built about 120k of them and we think there are only about 50k left in the UK now! Ford don't seem to know much about them so it is a useful resource for owners!

Love the car, once you get used to the look  

Dave


----------



## Digit (30 Oct 2009)

BSM also introduced me to Wild About Britain, which I read regularly but post less so, for which by now he's probably very grateful as there's a section on global warming and we tend to hold opposing views! :lol: 

Roy.


----------



## big soft moose (30 Oct 2009)

Digit":2wqoncio said:


> we tend to hold opposing views! :lol:
> .



no we dont  :lol:

actually we do but at least we can debate them like adults unlike a few on that site - its a great forum but the troll quoient seems to be rather higher than here.


----------



## newt (30 Oct 2009)

Audi TT forum


----------



## Digit (30 Oct 2009)

Very true BSM, but nothing like the political forum I joined at the start of the week. I dropped out after two days. Politics 10% personal abuse 90%, not aginst me as I just watched and decided to leave 'em to it.

Roy.


----------



## JoinerySolutions (30 Oct 2009)

It may well be to Mike's disgust but I spend a bit of time on CAD forums but only post to one. I know from another woodwork site that I have given up on that he likes to get on and make stuff rather than sit down at a computer and do what he does for work. I know I have to be in the right mood to come home then start all over again :lol: 
Another is for motorhomers, very friendly bunch and like this site full of very good info.
Rob.
PS. See Mike no Mr. Planer Man here.


----------



## cutting42 (30 Oct 2009)

I post to a model Rail forum called RMweb, BMWland, Photography Monthly, the other side :wink: and Basschat (guitars not fish).

I am also an infrequent poster on Cyclechat as well.

I need to get out more!


----------



## Doctor (30 Oct 2009)

I used to post on the "other side" but what a bunch of losers, especially the big girls blouse (you know the one) then there's the two old gits, and the northerners and the Hampshire Henries, no I'll not be posting on there again mark my words :shock:


----------



## MikeG. (30 Oct 2009)

JoinerySolutions":6hxwetuk said:


> I know from another woodwork site that I have given up on that he likes to get on and make stuff rather than sit down at a computer and do what he does for work.



So who were you over there? I gave up on that one probably a year ago.

Mike


----------



## Mattty (30 Oct 2009)

Doctor":29ieznu1 said:


> I used to post on the "other side" but what a bunch of losers, especially the big girls blouse (you know the one) then there's the two old gits, and the northerners and the Hampshire Henries, no I'll not be posting on there again mark my words :shock:



:lol:


----------



## lurker (30 Oct 2009)

I used to visit a forum called Leics wicket keepers appreciation society, but the other member was sectioned so I had no one to talk to.


----------



## Racers (30 Oct 2009)

Hi,

The only other on I use is http://www.pinkfishmedia.net/forum/ A HiFi forum mostly for the DIY section.

Pete


----------



## plug (30 Oct 2009)

woody67":ad164184 said:


> Mainly, in fact, _only_ this one - http://www.pistonheads.com/
> 
> Sadly, I rarely post as they aren't the friendliest, polite or knowledgable bunch; VERY unlike UKW
> 
> ...


 
I use pistonheads also, but stick to posting on on the smaller forums that intrest me such as The london tunnelers and the TVR forums. I have been on loads of meets with some of them and they are a frendly lot, athough there are plenty of idiots in the lounge.


----------



## Digit (30 Oct 2009)

No one interested in Railways?
So I'm an Anorak!  

Roy.


----------



## EddieJ (30 Oct 2009)

With my interest in racing, restoring and preparing GP250 race bikes, most of mine are 2T technical sites

North American Two Strokes http://www.getphpbb.com/phpbb/2stroker. ... NTER+FORUM

TZ350 http://forums.tz350.net/

TZ250racing http://www.tz250racing.com/cgi-bin/forums/ikonboard.cgi

Two-strokes.com http://www.two-strokes.com/forums/index.php

Fatbaq http://www.fatbaq.com/mainpage.phtml?topic=view_msgs

Moto forum, which is a Bemsee related site(The best race club in the UK  ) http://www.motoforum.net/

Then this, which is just for general bike related banter

The Rev Counter http://www.therevcounter.com/forum.php


----------



## cutting42 (31 Oct 2009)

Digit":339svt7f said:


> No one interested in Railways?
> So I'm an Anorak!
> 
> Roy.



I posted at the top of page 3, I surf in RMweb (anorak refuge)


----------



## JoinerySolutions (31 Oct 2009)

Mike Garnham":tohtgmwb said:


> JoinerySolutions":tohtgmwb said:
> 
> 
> > I know from another woodwork site that I have given up on that he likes to get on and make stuff rather than sit down at a computer and do what he does for work.
> ...



Rob Johnson, They asked me to do a couple of write ups for the mags and never even acknowledged what I sent them, then on a later visit to the site it was impossible to concentrate with the ads flickering and changing every few seconds. So I gave up on wood based fora until an info search led me here. I thought you might remember the Shakespear twist below!? :lol: 
Also good to see a few others from there on here.
Regards Rob


----------



## wizer (31 Oct 2009)

I discussed websites at length with Nick Gibbs at the end of last year and we both loathed the way that site has their banners going off like fireworks all over the place. It's really off putting. I don't think I've spent more than five minutes on that forum. F&W have cleaned up their act tho.


----------



## Soulfly (31 Oct 2009)

shoeforum.com is quite fascinating. I am a member of a motorhome forum, several cycling forums, The BBC, Country Living, Art Forums. Scultpture .net is quite amazing and the way they discuss their art, philosophy and meaning of their work, concepts and new technologies etc. I'd like to say that this forum, UKWorkshop is the best and most helpful woodworking forum that I have found.


----------



## wizer (31 Oct 2009)

Soulfly":d4kus9bh said:


> shoeforum.com



:shock: :-s 

As in shoes? It looks like it's mainly women's shoes to me. I take it you are female then Soulfly ?


----------



## big soft moose (31 Oct 2009)

wizer":3qgxeefr said:


> Soulfly":3qgxeefr said:
> 
> 
> > shoeforum.com
> ...



or may be its a fettish ? :shock: :lol:


----------



## Soulfly (31 Oct 2009)

There is an ugly shoes category somewhere. Tell me about the ugliest shoes you've ever owned or seen? Don't have a shoes fetish but the silly shoes people wear tells us all we need to know about the absurdity of the human condition and why do you always find odd shoes discarded at the side of the road or on beaches?


----------



## wizer (31 Oct 2009)

I'm speechless...


----------



## paininthe (31 Oct 2009)

Digit":278742c6 said:


> No one interested in Railways?
> So I'm an Anorak!
> 
> Roy.



After working for 30 yrs on the railway i'm just about getting used to it. Athough being on the train Kettering to Moor St my wife refused to get off at Stoubridge so i could do the bit of line between Junction and Town.


----------



## JoinerySolutions (31 Oct 2009)

paininthe":2p2k7huv said:


> Digit":2p2k7huv said:
> 
> 
> > No one interested in Railways?
> ...



A number of years ago I was on a return journey from Sheffield to Milton Keynes when I got chatting to a retired train driver, he had spent all his life on the trains and never really got to see any place. His wife had passed away so he spent his time visiting all the places he really wanted to see, stopping at a B&B as needed. Fascinating old boy with a real passion for trains and railway history, it was a shame to part company when I got to MK, that trip seemed to take no time at all.
I don't think the term 'anorak' really applied to him, though I am sure others would. So let interesting anoraks unite! :lol:


----------



## wizer (31 Oct 2009)

I'm sure to the unsloped, average person, we all look like anoraks here!!


----------



## BMac (31 Oct 2009)

I quite like the Dull Men's Club - http://www.dullmensclub.com/

Fascinating information like the world's largest database of airport luggage carousels and whether they go clockwise or anticlockwise.

There's Roundabouts and Website Graveyard as well...

Brendan


----------



## Digit (31 Oct 2009)

> I'm speechless...



Never! :lol: 
As a retired engineer I can't ignore railways. At the moment I'm reading a book their history in every major country in the world. The anecdotes are fascinating.

Roy.


----------



## Hitch (1 Nov 2009)

On opening my favorites, and into the forums section... im a regular on a few general DIY ones, a welding one, which i help moderate. All practicle dirty hands type stuff. The other which i mostly look at more than post is 28dayslater, urban exploration. Its a bit of a cross between the Urbex side of it and the photography side.
The first time i visited i was hook antill the early hours.

http://www.28dayslater.co.uk/forums/index.php


----------



## pren (1 Nov 2009)

Hitch":1tab1a4r said:


> The first time i visited i was hook antill the early hours.
> 
> http://www.28dayslater.co.uk/forums/index.php



Damn you! Just lost an hour or so looking through that one! Awsome stuff. :-D


----------



## matt (1 Nov 2009)

Digit":lvwziwoz said:


> No one interested in Railways?
> So I'm an Anorak!
> 
> Roy.



For reasons I cannot fathom I like to gawp at this type of train:










But I don't belong to any train forums.


----------



## Gower (2 Nov 2009)

Vintage car (VSCC.co.uk) and 500 Racing Cars http://www.500race.org/
Also a shipping movement site a fellow member recommended (just look at the congestion in the Dover Straits! http://www.marinetraffic.com/ais/faq.aspx
Cheers,
Jim


----------



## EddieJ (2 Nov 2009)

Gower":uiff11iy said:


> Vintage car (VSCC.co.uk) and 500 Racing Cars http://www.500race.org/
> Also a shipping movement site a fellow member recommended (just look at the congestion in the Dover Straits! http://www.marinetraffic.com/ais/faq.aspx
> Cheers,
> Jim



The marine traffic site is a really good find. Thanks.


----------



## Doug B (2 Nov 2009)

matt":1p5kardj said:


> For reasons I cannot fathom I like to gawp at this type of train:




Can`t fault you there Matt, i even bought the East coast main line Deltic`s video, even my lads like Deltics, much to their mothers disgust  :roll:


----------



## Digit (2 Nov 2009)

Like sailing clippers the steam locos have an aura that can't be beaten IMO.

Roy.


----------



## Smudger (2 Nov 2009)

Gower":1a7j1xd3 said:


> Vintage car (VSCC.co.uk) and 500 Racing Cars http://www.500race.org/
> Also a shipping movement site a fellow member recommended (just look at the congestion in the Dover Straits! http://www.marinetraffic.com/ais/faq.aspx
> Cheers,
> Jim



That 500 site is fascinating. They look so good!


----------



## Smudger (2 Nov 2009)

matt":prykl4sd said:


> Digit":prykl4sd said:
> 
> 
> > No one interested in Railways?
> ...



When I was a lad (about 1961) we used to go to the London terminii to watch the top link steam locos doing their business, and in general I preferred Paddington, but it was always a treat to go to Kings Cross and watch the A4s pull away (always with less fuss than a King or castle). Then I lost interest, and the next time I went to Kings Cross was 1969 to go oop north, and lo and behold the A4s had been replaced by Deltics. Equally impressive! And much easier to drive, by all accounts.


----------



## matt (2 Nov 2009)

Forget the fact that the video is on it's side - just listen to that engine  
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eMtBmxwlCEE


----------



## MikeG. (2 Nov 2009)

I've always enjoyed the free ebb and flow of postings on this site....I consider it one of its strnegths. However, if you guys who are into trains take over this otherwise interesting thread too much you'll scare others off!! Could I suggest a new thread, maybe? In the nicest possible way, you understand.......

Cheers

Mike


----------



## Doug B (2 Nov 2009)

Mike Garnham":iduwgc4u said:


> I've always enjoyed the free ebb and flow of postings on this site....I consider it one of its strnegths. However, if you guys who are into trains take over this otherwise interesting thread too much you'll scare others off!! Could I suggest a new thread, maybe? In the nicest possible way, you understand.......
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Mike




Yebbut it`s so much fun hijacking threads :lol: :lol: :lol:.


Don`t worry Mike i`m off to find a Deltic forum :roll: :shock:


----------



## matt (2 Nov 2009)

Mike Garnham":1w5si4lm said:


> I've always enjoyed the free ebb and flow of postings on this site....I consider it one of its strnegths. However, if you guys who are into trains take over this otherwise interesting thread too much you'll scare others off!! Could I suggest a new thread, maybe? In the nicest possible way, you understand.......
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Mike



You're right. Does anyone visit any other forums (or read blogs - ref the other thread) about turning?


----------



## BMac (3 Nov 2009)

Yeah,

Marvellous turning site here - http://www.woodturnersresource.com/

Brendan


----------



## Rich (3 Nov 2009)

Now I'm not whingeing before anyone says otherwise, but after being villified for speaking about politics, I joined the UKdebate site, I have made many friends and there is even a cellar facility if you want to go one to one and get up close, all in all I'd give it 9/10, especially for the entertainment value and the sheer broad spectrum of the members, I still do my level best at woodworking, but when it does not go to plan, LOOK OUT UK debate. :lol: 

Rich.

My apology if the moving avatar gets on anyones txts.


----------



## Vormulac (4 Nov 2009)

I used to post on the other woodworking forum too, but it was all pointlessly pugilistic (and they *keep* obsessing about this place), so gave up on it some time ago. Other than that I frequent a Subaru Legacy forum and a Pentax photography forum. I occasionally venture into AV and aviation forums but that's usually when I have a specific question about something.


----------



## Walter Hall (4 Nov 2009)

There is more than one "other" woodworking forum. I am member of at least five, although I don't actually post on all of them or I would never get any work done. 

When people are referring to the "other" forum it would be a great help to my simple understanding if they specified which other forum they are referring to.


----------



## big soft moose (4 Nov 2009)

Brittleheart":1h0hxkdf said:


> There is more than one "other" woodworking forum. I am member of at least five, although I don't actually post on all of them or I would never get any work done.
> 
> When people are referring to the "other" forum it would be a great help to my simple understanding if they specified which other forum they are referring to.



they are talking about woodworkuk.com , which i think was basically started by a bunch of members who splintered from here a couple of years back after "artistic differences" (i'm not up on all the details and not going to open that can of worms anyway), plus many members here are members there too - hence the denotion as the "other" forum.


----------



## Walter Hall (4 Nov 2009)

Thanks BSM

I thought I was just being a bit thick. Most forums have their moments, but I didn't recognise some of the individuals and behaviours referred to. Now I know why.

Cheers

Walter


----------



## Michael7 (4 Nov 2009)

http://www.rockbox.org/

Would'nt buy an mp3 player unless this firmware could run on it


----------



## Digit (4 Nov 2009)

I've never posted on 'tother forum but did read it for some time, till I found a poster there who had been removed from here due to his insulting language, and discovered that he was just as bad there! 
There's no place like home! 

Roy.


----------



## bobscarle (4 Nov 2009)

The only other forum that I look at regularly is Bike Radar, http://www.bikeradar.co.uk, for all things cycling related.

I occasionally look at the 28 days later site, facinating stuff there.

BTW. Is the first picture a Deltic? No head code aand three windows I thought was a Peak (1 to 10 range) class 44. Such a long time since I was interested in trains I could easily be wrong.

Bob


----------



## Vormulac (4 Nov 2009)

Apologies, I only refer to the other place as, well, the other place because I can never remember what it's called exactly.


----------



## Walter Hall (4 Nov 2009)

bobscarle":z82ixhj8 said:


> BTW. Is the first picture a Deltic? No head code aand three windows I thought was a Peak (1 to 10 range) class 44. Such a long time since I was interested in trains I could easily be wrong.
> 
> Bob



The top picture is an English Electric Type 4 which became BR class 40 in the 1970's. This particular locomotive is the restored D306 "Atlantic Conveyor" 

Sorry



I know


----------



## Alf (4 Nov 2009)

"The other place" works for the Lords and the Commons, so why not? :lol:

Given up posting pretty much everywhere, including here 'til recently, but my secret vice is the Life On Mars/Ashes to Ashes fandom, and I do post on the various fora there on a regular basis. To be honest it's mainly to keep up with friends now, the actually telly having become something of a secondary consideration.

Cheers, Alf


----------



## wizer (4 Nov 2009)

Alf, have you ventured out into the workshop at all of late? In the words of Ironballs, I think you need to go plane the rubbish out of something :lol:


----------



## Ironballs (4 Nov 2009)

Nice quote Tom, I'll let you have that one  

Agree though, would be nice to think you've ventured back out into the shop and run a plane over a length of wood. For me it's getting to that time of year when I need a project piece of wood to plane every time I go in to warm myself up


----------



## Vann (5 Nov 2009)

I only regularly watch this forum and the Aussie forum (woodworkforums.com) - i haven't found a New Zealand based forum yet.

I'm also a member of an electric trains forum (yes we're everywhere folks  :roll: :lol: ), but that particular site often goes weeks between postings. Anyway, I now drive trains for a living, so I don't want it as my hobby (anymore  ).

cheers, Vann


----------



## Alf (5 Nov 2009)

wizer":17typpib said:


> Alf, have you ventured out into the workshop at all of late


I'll have you know I jolly well have.

The cat litter trays needed refilling and that's where we keep it... :lol:


----------



## Walter Hall (5 Nov 2009)

Alf":1j7w60qm said:


> wizer":1j7w60qm said:
> 
> 
> > Alf, have you ventured out into the workshop at all of late
> ...



The cat or the litter?


----------



## lurker (5 Nov 2009)

Vormulac":1fi5we63 said:


> Apologies, I only refer to the other place as, well, the other place because I can never remember what it's called exactly.



The dark side


----------



## woodbloke (5 Nov 2009)

lurker":3jq1sp4d said:


> Vormulac":3jq1sp4d said:
> 
> 
> > Apologies, I only refer to the other place as, well, the other place because I can never remember what it's called exactly.
> ...


...or the grimmer side :wink: :lol: - Rob


----------



## Walter Hall (5 Nov 2009)

big soft moose":1qgh7301 said:


> Brittleheart":1qgh7301 said:
> 
> 
> > There is more than one "other" woodworking forum. I am member of at least five, although I don't actually post on all of them or I would never get any work done.
> ...



Had a look, not much happens there does it? About one post a fortnight.


----------



## Anonymous (5 Nov 2009)

Used to be a member of an Audi forum that had a lot of info on my particular type tuned car and many enthusiasts.


The site changed hands and the section I was interested in became populated with boy racer types who seemed to spend every last farthing on go-faster stripes, wheels, seat etc.

Only other forum I ever joined or gave time to is this one


----------



## Alf (5 Nov 2009)

Brittleheart":21fhambl said:


> Alf":21fhambl said:
> 
> 
> > wizer":21fhambl said:
> ...


The litter. The cat only gets in there by mistake - takes a fair old time to de-cobweb her....


----------



## MikeG. (5 Nov 2009)

Alf":2md6plj1 said:


> The litter. The cat only gets in there by mistake - takes a fair old time to de-cobweb her....



Surely the big twin bag dust extraction system sorts the cats fur out in seconds? :wink: 

Mike


----------



## Ironballs (5 Nov 2009)

Ran out of litter the other day, so nipped into the shop and filled up a bag from the extractor full of shavings/chippings.

Cats don't seem to mind and it adds a nice woody smell to the house


----------



## studders (6 Nov 2009)

Ironballs":2dgpr149 said:


> Ran out of litter the other day, so nipped into the shop and filled up a bag from the extractor full of shavings/chippings.
> 
> Cats don't seem to mind and it adds a nice woody smell to the house



Very good of them to let you use their tray I reckon.


----------



## Woodmagnet (6 Nov 2009)

studders":3sihtuwe said:


> Ironballs":3sihtuwe said:
> 
> 
> > Ran out of litter the other day, so nipped into the shop and filled up a bag from the extractor full of shavings/chippings.
> ...




=D> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Doug B (6 Nov 2009)

studders":373i81rp said:


> Ironballs":373i81rp said:
> 
> 
> > Ran out of litter the other day, so nipped into the shop and filled up a bag from the extractor full of shavings/chippings.
> ...





ROTFLMAO :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Ironballs (6 Nov 2009)

Well you know, when in Rome and all that


----------

